# Madison Orchid Grower's Guild Show



## tomkalina (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi All,

Just a short note to let you know the Madison Orchid Growers Guild is having it's 2016 show at the Marriott Madison West in Middleton, Wisconsin next weekend. (January 30-January 31, 2016). This is one of the few shows where you'll find Fox Valley, Orchid Inn and Orchids Ltd exhibiting and selling at the same venue, so there will be a great collection of Paphs and Phrags. Show hours are from 10am-5pm Saturday and 10am to 4 pm Sunday. Hope to see a few ST'ers there!
__________________


----------



## brianlang (Jan 29, 2016)

I'll be there for judging on Saturday.


----------

